# MATLAB adquirir datos de galgas extensometricas



## Ing.Jr (May 5, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Me gustaria programar una GUI (Graphic User Interface) en Matlab para poder adquirir senyales de una galga extensometrica.
Me gustaria generar esta  aplicación en Matlab, para luego poder exportarla a cualquier ordenador que no tuviera instalado Matlab.

Con esto me planteo el 1er problema.

1. Como adquirir la senyal (por el puerto serie/ entrada de la tarjeta de sonido)?

Lo ideal seria el puerto serie ya que estoy en un ambiente industrial y los ordenadores no tienen tarjetas de sonido.

Pero en caso de usar el puerto serie me viene la siguiente duda:

Si la senyal generada por la galga es analógica, como seria posible adquirir los datos analogicos a traves del puerto serie?

El caso es que si alguien ha hecho algo similar, o tiene idea de como enfocarlo agradeceria la ayuda o algun consejo o manual.

La galga que quiero medir es de 120 Ohm con un factor k=2,15 

Gracias, un saludo
http://www.cadenaser.com/rssaudio/ser-historia.html


----------

